# F117s on the ground in Abbotsford



## I_am_John_Galt (15 Aug 2005)

Pretty rare to see these in public (or at least used to be?).  Couple of pics from this past weekend for anyone who is interested.


----------



## Rammy (16 Aug 2005)

I'm pretty sure it use to be rare to find these at air shows etc...Mainly because the hole project was kept secret for 10 years. But right now, quite comon to see them. If my memory is correct also, there was one in the 96 or 95 airshow here in montreal.


----------



## PViddy (16 Aug 2005)

The best was watching a B-2 spirit at the CNE airshow a couple of years ago, couldn't here a thing...very scary.


cheers

PV


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (16 Aug 2005)

Nice pics. I saw one in a similar situation but it was protected by heavily armed guards at an air show in Ottawa. That was in the early 90's I believe...


----------



## inferno (16 Aug 2005)

My dads plane was just opposite those on Friday.

They actually flew one of them in the show on Friday... (Whoa Quiet) and then put it back on display.

There were 2 armed American gaurds for each plane, and a double fence deal around each one.

They also had special demands and such for moving the aircraft... American personel were on the tugs driving and guiding the aircraft, and no other aircraft were to be moved at the same time as the 117s were being dragged back to the hangers.

Pretty neet to see one so close and definitely cool to see one fly... must have been a PITA for the tower to bring them in though... they picked up my dads little plane at 5+ kms out on the Radar.. I bet they didn't even see the F117s until their gear went down  ;D


----------



## ImanIdiot (16 Aug 2005)

I went to an airshow at NAS Whitbey Island in Washington State a couple years ago, and the armed guards were very much opposed to any photography of the exhaust area on the F117.


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (16 Aug 2005)

They flew one on Saturday, too ... my buddy (who had the camera) has an eye for good shots: I hope this kid can read!


----------

